# Headgrafik für Homepage, erkennt man was?



## Acriss (8. September 2007)

Hi,
was hier für Meisterwerke gepostet werden...
Da isses mir ja eigentlich peinlich mein Bild hier zu posten,
aber ich möchte gerne mal eure Meinung dazu hören.
Ich mache ein kleines Browsergame, und brauche dazu eine Kopfgrafik.
Gearbeitet habe ich mit Paint.Net, Zeit ca. 20-40min.
Was möchte ich von euch:
a) Was ist auf dem Bild zu sehen
b) Gefällt es euch
c) Bewertung

Ich stelle mich schonmal auf etwas fieses ein, aber ich sage dazu:
Kunst und Grafik liegt mir eigentlich nicht


----------



## paulex032 (9. September 2007)

Hallo, 

also zu sehn ist: Ein Raumschiff was bissel aussieht wien Auto und welches durch seine "Scheinwerfer" grade ein UFO abschiesst

wie es mir gefällt: Also dieser Planet ganz rechts gefällt mir, aber der Rest ist eher mittelmässig zumal das alles schon von der Perspektive her nich klappt. Dieses UFO wenn es denn eins ist sieht bissel aus wie irgend nen schlabberiches Meereslebesen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich würd's nochmal überarbeiten

gruß und noch viel Spaß bei der Arbeit


----------



## chmee (10. September 2007)

Ich finds nicht besonders, wenn es ums Künstlerische geht, aber allemal Funny und nostalgisch, weil es mich an ELITE erinnert.

mfg chmee


----------

